# Pregnant or fat??



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 10 green and black auratus in two different tanks and i was wondering what exactly a pregnant frog looked like. i have two really fat females and i have heard calling the past couple nights. i have two cocohuts with dishes underneath but they seem to dry up pretty fast. if they are pregnant, will they lay in the basin of the waterfall that is in there? i dont want them to be washed into the bottom filter...


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Basically a lot fatter than normal  

Just leave the dish as it is. If you are adding too much water to it they won't lay in it. Once the eggs are laid the male will transport water to them. Also if you are moving the coco huts about too much it will deter them from using them. Just check once every couple of days, once a day at most. 

Is that two cocohuts and dishes in each tank or one in each? Try adding more and also add alternatives like dark glass jars, etc., so they have more choices. The huts you have in may be in places they don't like.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/album28/ ... Rebel_078a

Thats a gravid frog. They tend to be more pair shaped. An obese frogs tend to be fatter all around thick arms, thick legs and tend to hold more wight at the front of the body.
Brian


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

each tank has two huts. i dont move them but i have a waterfall... one of the exo tera ones that has a filter. im worried about the male moving eggs to the waterfall basin and the eggs getting washed into the bottom of it.

here are some poor quality pictures of the frog in question.
The front frog








both seem to have gained a lot of weight just in their middle area.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry, by "moving them around" I meant lifting them up to look under. Each time it's done it disturbs them. I can't tell from the pics but she does look fat. Was she doing anything to the frog in front of her in the second photo?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Brian Ferriera said:


> http://www.frognet.org/gallery/album28/Canon_EOS_Rebel_078a
> 
> Thats a gravid frog. They tend to be more pair shaped. An obese frogs tend to be fatter all around thick arms, thick legs and tend to hold more wight at the front of the body.
> Brian


What does gravid mean?
Candy


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

no. those were just both of the fatter females. i havnt seen any petting but they do seem to follow each other around and i have heard calling...

gravid means shes pregnant... or holding eggs.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

divingne1 said:


> Brian Ferriera said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.frognet.org/gallery/album28/Canon_EOS_Rebel_078a
> ...


Without getting fancy it means pregnant  
Brian


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

heres a blurry but better shot of just how big this frog is. arms and legs are still thin so im thinking it has to be pregnant... or some sort of parasite..? i hope not...


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

anyones help would really be appreciated... heres a couple more photos... arms and legs are normal.. and throat isnt fat or anything... could it be ready to lay??























sorry for the bad qualtity.. my flash went off


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

it was just gravid!! i found jelly like sacs in my quarantine tub this morning... here they are!!








do they look like they are fertile? im leaving them in until tomorrow just to be sure...


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

They look good. I always leave mine in at least 8 hours after I find them. The male usually fertilizes them right away, but I like to play it safe. Congratulations!


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

well i found two more clump today! wow they are just going away with the eggs thing!!


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

sandycreed said:


> Once the eggs are laid the male will transport water to them.


Does this mean "pee on them"?

Where does it get the water elsewise if there's no water feature or mini-pond?


----------

